# In three words, describe the process of shaving new kids for the first time.



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

In three words, describe the process of shaving new kids for the first time! I did this for the first time today with my kids and wow are they looking a mess. 😂

3...2....1.....GO!!


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

Noisy, Hairy, Easy😂


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Messy, loud, sleek


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Kicking, Yelling, Enamored

LOL We just did 3 of the 4 kids we retained/bought this year. Some slightly better than others haha. But I always love to see what's under the fluff!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Jubillee said:


> Kicking, Yelling, Enamored
> 
> LOL We just did 3 of the 4 kids we retained/bought this year. Some slightly better than others haha. But I always love to see what's under the fluff!


Agreed! I was so pleasantly surprised how nice this year’s kids were after shaving them. 😁


----------

